# Anyone know what happens next ICSI



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Girls
          I am pretty new to this site, so please forgive 
Well we have been on the list for ICSI for over a year now during which we went up and down the list. We just got word today we are to get a letter of offer on Monday, also we have to get bloods screened. We are kinda unsure whats going to happin in the next few months, with regards to timescale and what medication ie nasal spray and injections 

So would be greatfull if anyone could shed a wee bi of light on what to look forward too.
Also if there are any question we should ask at the consultation.......


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

summerhill

Jump on over to the NI Thread - you will get a warm welcome and loadz of support and a good laugh into the bargain...... the ladies there should be able to help you.  I haven't done tx at the royal yet but I'm sure it's kinda the same.  You will probably have to phone the Royal on the first day of your next period and at day 21 of your cycle you will start down regulation which is the injections I think! Then after a period of time stipulated by whichever doc you see, you will stim. then you will have Egg Collection and a few days later Egg Transfer AND then you will be on the dreaded 2 week wait.  You're probably looking at a period of 4-6 weeks..............I'm sure someone will be along to correct me if I'm wrong (I probably am in places   )

Good luck on your tx journey and please jump on over the girls would love to see you  

Kate


----------



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Kate 

That was really helpful   I just wasnt sure how long it would all take. Thanks again


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Summerhill,

Im delighted at your news!!!!!!!!! Unfortunately I am not sure of the details as we are still on the waiting list.  Was just wondering what board you are with? Im with the southern board and all seems so slow at the moment it would great to hear if they are doing the send out on Monday!

SB


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi again Summerhill,

Just realised you are from western board as i am reading through other pages!

Good Luck to you both!!!!!!


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Summerhill  

i see you got called for bloods. So did we. We are going tomorrow at 13:50. When are you going or have you been? Have you any more clue to what happens next? I don't


----------



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Tearfull
            Sorry  I didnt get back to you sooner have been of for a few days,,we went for Blood screening last monday and as far as I know. We collected our letter of offer and were told to fill it in for Feb day 1..then the RFC would have us back for a consulation before day 21 of cycle. Following this nassel spray for 2 to3 weeks followed by 2 to 3 weeks of jags... 
I think then we are up for egg collection then a few days later for transfer,,,then sweating for two weeks before testing..

I hope this is right is anyone can add to this PLS feel free

so Tearfull if there is any thing else, I will try and answer as best I can...
                                                Take Care 
                                                                  SummerHill


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Summerhill  

Please tell me, do we definetly take nasal spray for 2-3 weeks starting on day 21 then have injections for 2-3weeks on ICSI??
Did Dr tell you this? 

The reason i ask is because i am due my AF any day now and then day21 would be near end of feb. If i didn't have spray to take and oly the injections then i'm in a bit of a dilemma. I am due to start a new job on 10th March and for the first six days i have to fly to London for training so i wouldn't be near the RFC for scans etc of the follicles. I definetly can't put of the trip to London for my training as i would not be able to take the job. RFC are quite strict with delaying treatment and i don't want to either even tho its only for 2wks.  

But if i definetly have to take spray then injections then time wise all would be well! I could start treatment AND still go to training as that week would be a week on the spray.  

Please help. I am quite stressed worrying about it at minute as i really want this new job. xx


----------



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Tearful 

For peace of mind I would ring the Royal tomorrow and ask them but thats what they told me when I rang. When you send your letter back you should get an appointment within two weeks. Please try and not worry and thats great news about your new job.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi summerhill  

Thanks for your reply. Think i'll email my consultant. Fingers crossed.   

P.S Have you had  a nosey at my 'night out in feb' thread? It's looking more like a late afternoon for a light bite and a cuppa tea if your interested . xx


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

I've had ICSI at the RFC in 2007 which was successful   , and we are now having FET.  We go next tuesday, if the eggs survive the defrost process, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Trinity
xx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Trinity

I start my spray on Sunday! I go to RFC on Friday to collect all the drugs. I'm sooooo nervous! I know i have loads of questions but yet i can't think! Please tell me how did you find everything? Who was your consultant? So if all is successful then we still have chance to do FET to try for baby2? (God willing we get happy with first tx) Any questions i should be asking at my app on Friday?

xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Goodluck Tearful, Trinity and Summerhill!!!!!  

I hope all goes well, please keep us posted!  Im very keen to hear what is to be expected with ICSI, I hope to be going through it within the next four months!

SB


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Sunbeam - Thankyou!

Trinity - please tell me when you where undergoing egg collection is it painful? What sort of pain relief or anaesthetic did they use at RFC?


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Tearful

Sorry its taken me so long to get back to you, think I lost this thread along the line.

Well I was private with Dr McManus at RVH.  

It was a rollercoaster of a ride..... didn't have any real symptoms or side effects with the syranel spray or the injections, but I did have a lot of ovary pain after the EC.  Don't want to frighten you but I found the EC very painful (some people don't).  They do give you drugs, as much as you need, and keep topping it up.  They call out the number of eggs collected every time they drain a folicle and I got 10.

The ET is a piece of cake, no pain at all just like a smear test (a little uncomfortable) but nothing like the EC.

Let me know how you're getting on.

Trin


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

I have also heard that they apparently give you midazolam and diamorphine during the EC can anyone confirm if this is true.  If so this sound be a good relaxant and analgesic!

Tearful how is it going?


----------



## jafo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, Im new to this site but have been readin' everyone's posts. After 6yrs of ttc we finally had a letter on sat to say we had reached the top of the wl. We are havin icsi in the royal and my first apt is tues {think this is for blood test, but not sure} Was just wonderin what happens next, my period is due the followin wk so how long should we expect to wait after that? Im sorry i have soooo many questions going round my head! It is so good finding this site and knowing that others are going through the same thing. This is my first round of icsi so a little nervous. If anyone can help i would be soooo grateful. many thanks xx


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Jafo  

Your appointment on Tuesday will be for bloods to be taken from both you and DH plus signing yet more forms!
When you have your first day of your period you will send in the form they give you to say what day you started. From this you count 21 days and on Day21 you will start a nasal spray. Just prior to this you will recieve your schedule in the post along with a date to go for a pre-treatment appointment, which is normally a couple days before Day21. On this day you will go to the pharmacy and collect your big bag of drugs!(it looks like a shoebox for someone who has size12 feet!) but don't be too alarmed as your meds are just in biggish boxes. With your drugs in hand you will go to see the nurse. She will take you step by step through the schedule and the drugs with plenty of time for you to ask questions! Then thats you, ready to go!

This is what happened to me and i am also having ICSI as you can see from my posts. I am on Day9 of the spray and so far no side effects.

Hope this helps.  

Welcome to the site!  

 Trinity- thanks for the info. Its a bit concerning to say the least! Did you have to take time of work? How long if you did? 

Sunbeam- Hi Chick, yes you have heard right. It is midazolam (a morphine based drug) and also the diamorphine. When you leave i believe you get Voltral in the form of a suppositry!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi girls 

You are very welcome Jafo! Congrats on your news!!!!!!!  As I have found all FF's are so good all you need to do is ask and your questions will be answered!!!!!!!!!!

Oh dear Tearful dont like the sound of the suppositry!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Im a real Wos but it will be worth it in the end!  Hows things going for you any weird side effects of the sprays?

Hi also to Summerhill and Trinity! Hows you girls doin?

SB


----------



## jafo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi again, thanks for ur reply. Well I went today for my blood test, they sent me to the pharmacy to pick up my medication which included the nasal inhalers and vaginal gel then sent me home after takin our blood! was surprised to take the meds home as thought this would happen on my next apt. They are in my fridge keepin nice and cool!  Thank you soooo much for makin me feel welcome and givin me lots of info, much appreciated.
I dont feel so crazy on this site, sometimes this ivf stuff takes over too much of my mind so its nice to talk. Good luck with ur spray hope its still going well for u. Will keep my fingers crossed for u {and everyone else, good luck!} xxx


----------



## summerhill (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

Hope everyone is doing well at whatever stage of their treatment. Im on day 12 of nasal spray and am coping well just a bit of a sore head .  for all of us and am a looking forward to the next few weeks im starting the injections on the 20th so   that i cope alright. 

Lots of  to everyone


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Jafo its all go from here!!!!!!!!

I know exactly were your coming from, sometimes I feel its the most thought about subject in my life!  What I love about this is that everyone understands what your on about!  My friends are great and I know they really mean their best but its hard when they are not fully in my boat!

Hi to the rest of you girls hope all is well!


----------



## jafo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi  sunbeam, 
                        I had a good laugh today 'cause my brother text to ask how the ivf went , he thought it only took a day!!! {this is a grown man!} had to explain to him.    its good to know i can talk on this and give my friends some peace!
Told work that i will need some time off now and then during the treatment and they were very good bout it which made me feel better. How is ur treatment going? I hope ur well. Good luck to everyone   xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya Jafo!

When do you start the spray?

Well I am getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!  Called Rvh today and guess what no.5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats down 7 places in under two weeks!!!!!!!!!!  She said 2-3 months but I think it could be sooner as Southern Board does 3 ICSI's a month!!!!!!!!!

Jafo Im like a child on christmas eve with excitement.........Hows things with you?  SB


----------



## jafo (Mar 1, 2009)

hi sunbeam,
                I have to send off the first day of my next period in march which is supposed to be this week { no sign yet !} then they will get in touch with me for my next apt which should be the start of the meds. I am really lookin forward to it and cried when i got a letter to say i had got to the top. Had some bad news yesterday though.. a family friend who had just gone through the same thing {found out she was pregnant day before my letter came} has just misscarried.   my heart breaks for them.  It makes me more worried and aprehensive but still going ahead with it. I tell myself everyone is different but it made me soooo sad for them just wish there was somethin i could do.  But they are gonna try again so fingers and toes crossed . Hope u get to the top of the list soon. I was told in jan {11 months on list} that i still had 3 - 7 months left, this made me cry!! but then just after a year on the list i got my letter in feb. Best of luck to you.    
Take care xxx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Jafo

That is so sad about your friends..........but please dont feel this will happen to you!  You must think postitve.  I can only imagine how bad they must feel.  Isnt life cruel!!!!!!

So all you have to do now is wait for your AF........thats brill!  How long would you say it takes from your letter arrives until the end of the 2ww?

I have been reading on this site about the side-effects that the girls encountered with the spray.  My colleague is on them at the moment and  has had no problems....heres hoping you will be the same!

Hows ur DH is he stressing any?

SB


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Tearful havent been chattin 2 u in a while..........hows things?


----------



## jafo (Mar 1, 2009)

hi sunbeam, im really sorry but i dont know what 2ww means lol im still learning !!  

The most i heard bout the spray was that it wasnt too bad. i think the injections might be worse. i have been waiting all week for my AF to arrive, think its on its way now {better late than never} so lookin forward to sending my AF date off. Was told once i have done this will receive letter within 14 days for next apt. My lovely DH is doing great, like me i think he is nervous. We had our daughter 7 yrs ago naturally, but things have changed since then. Our daughter was born 15 weeks early and the doc thinks DH sperm lowered from this result.{ psychological}, which i didnt know could happen but 5 yrs later tryin and here we are!   
Have you moved up the list anymore?  im keepin my fingers crossed for you.
I have been reading the success stories which makes me feel more positive. how are you coping with this wait?  it feels like eternity.  im worryin bout the EC , the pain! but will be happy to get to that point. xx


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

You will never believe it but was called as well turns out it on that date I last talked to them was actually in the process of getting offer so same as you now!!!!!!!!!!  Am so excited..........had my screening a few months ago so it doesnt have to be done again!!!!!  Im one of 200 so collected drugs on sun!!!!!!!!!!  Its all go from here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Sunbeam!  

How are you? Sorry i haven't been on in a while but my computer keeps loosing internet connection  .

I'm doing fine. On Day 32 of nasal spray and Day 8 of injections. All is well so far and i've been really lucky with no side effects! Hopefully all remains well!

x


----------

